# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Kush mundet me mi gjet ca shifra (cheats) per cs 1.6

## Ice Man

me falni nese mundet dikush te me gjeje disa shifra per cs 1.6 , ama nese ka mundesi jo shifra per shenohen ne konzole (console) flm per mkp kaloni mire

----------


## Gerdi

kur do mesoni lujt tamam <.< nqs do cfg e files kerko nje her ketu http://www.topgamesites.net/counterstrike

----------


## lojaxhiu

Per cfare do cheats ti? hehe  :perqeshje:

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Edhe un ku nuk kam kerkuar  , akoma nuk kam gjetuar asnje kod.

----------


## Gerdi

kode per lojra online nuk krijohen sepsebejne lojen pa kuptim per te gjithe, nuk eshte si nje single player qe po bere kode ska gje se ti po e luan dhe sido qe te jet lojen e ke bler dhe atyre si duhet sa shpejt e mbaron apo ca ben ti vetem per vetem. te vetmet kode qe thoni ju jan hacks dhe files te modifikuara qe jan te jashtligjshme dhe po ju kapen duke luajtur ne steam ka shum mundesi qe te hani nje account ose cd key ban

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Ne rastin e counter- strike kane shum kuptim kodet.(nese perdor vetm ti kodet.)
Un i kam humbur shpresat se mund te gjej cheats per cs , kshu qe vazhdoj luaj pa to.

----------


## lojaxhiu

Si paska shum kuptim nese i perdor vetem ti kodet?

Cfare flet?

Edhe ne qofte se ti fiton edhe i vret te gjithe pa nje fare mundimi... cfare fitove? E humb kuptimin komplet loja.

Per te tjeret nuk diskutohet qe po e po... se ato mundehen te luajn kunder teje me nje handikap dhe nuk kane shprese te fitojne. Jo qe nuk eshte e drrejte por eshte krejt poshteruese ndaj te tjereve duke i harxhuar kohen kot me lojra femijesh. Por edhe per veten tende... e cfare kenaqesie do te ndjesh ti kur i vret te gjith shume lehte dhe pa asnje lloj veprimtarie te madhe nga ana jote? Ku eshte vlera e arritjes tende?

Mos prit asnje lloje tolerimi ose mirekuptimi nga asnje lojtar i rrespektueshem ne cfare do lloj loje, per keto gjera. Dhe mire e kane.

----------


## KOKASHTA

Kam un kode per CS, por nuk e di te sigurte nese bejn per versionin 1.6 apo jo.

Nje eshte OGC, qe shikon nga muri
Kurse tjetra nje OGC, qe e perdor si te duash ti. Nese shtyp treshin arrin per 2-3 sec ne bazen kundershtare dhe jep vetem hadshot, me cfaredolloj arme ( por kete ta kapin, sepse shkruan automatikisht disa gjera ).
Ate OGC qe shikon nga muri, nuk ta kap njeri.

P.S Nqf se je fillestar ne CS, ti sugjeroj keto OGC, nqf se jo jan kot fare.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> Si paska shum kuptim nese i perdor vetem ti kodet?
> 
> Cfare flet?
> 
> Edhe ne qofte se ti fiton edhe i vret te gjithe pa nje fare mundimi... cfare fitove? E humb kuptimin komplet loja.
> 
> Per te tjeret nuk diskutohet qe po e po... se ato mundehen te luajn kunder teje me nje handikap dhe nuk kane shprese te fitojne. Jo qe nuk eshte e drrejte por eshte krejt poshteruese ndaj te tjereve duke i harxhuar kohen kot me lojra femijesh. Por edhe per veten tende... e cfare kenaqesie do te ndjesh ti kur i vret te gjith shume lehte dhe pa asnje lloj veprimtarie te madhe nga ana jote? Ku eshte vlera e arritjes tende?
> 
> Mos prit asnje lloje tolerimi ose mirekuptimi nga asnje lojtar i rrespektueshem ne cfare do lloj loje, per keto gjera. Dhe mire e kane.



Shiko , un kur thashe se ka kuptim nuk e kisha fjalen per loje tamam , dmth te luash nje ore , por thjesht ti perdor sa per gallate ti bej kurioz shoket me te cilet luaj , se ketej nuk di asnjeri kode per cs.

O KOkashta pa na thuaj si mund ta veme ne pune kete ogc e mureve , se kam pare njerin qe e bente dhe ai me tha qe duhet te jesh i lidhur ne internet , eshte e vertet apo jo?

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

O kokashta po pres per kodet une.......

----------


## KOKASHTA

Dgjo, e pashe ate OGC dhe eshte vetem per versionin 1.5.
Nuk e di te hyn ne pune apo jo...

Ai ska lidhje fare me internetin e ve edhe po te luash ne lan.

Me kthe pergjigje nese te hyn ne pune apo jo...

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Ne fakt ky shoku im e vinte ne pune kodin me 1.5 , nejse me interson akoma. Po per CsNs a ka ndonji kod?

----------


## KOKASHTA

S`di gje per CS NS.

Ja ta kontrolloj dhe te jap link.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Po presss.............

----------


## RaPSouL

/gl dump ++++++++++++++


Beje ket dhe je i pavdekshem  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

O rapsoul e provova dhe .............dead (boom)
NUk ben. me mire ben kodi "kill" , provoje!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KOKASHTA

Ta dergova ne e-mail.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Faleminderit kokashta , a mund te me thaush ca adrese kerkove?

----------


## KOKASHTA

Asigjo hic, c`esht ai muhabet. Nuk e kerkova ne asnje adrese.
E kisha ne e-mail. Ma kishte derguar piculi para 4-5 viteve, kur fillova te luaja CS  :shkelje syri: 
Po ashtu po gjeta ndonje OGC per 1.6 do te kontaktoj.

Gjith te mirat.

P.S Per te aktivizuar OGC duhet te shikosh tek nr. ne te djathte te tastjeres. 3-shi aktivizon, qe te shikosh nga muret. 6-shta ben shenjen me te dukshme etj etj, se si mbaj mend mo.

----------


## . : D r e n : .

KOKASHTA a kishe mujt edhe mu me me qu  OGC  ne dreni_91@hotmail.com

----------

